# #5 - CLOSED - STASHBUSTER BAG -with Rachel (prismaticr)



## Designer1234

*MORE ABOUT THIS WORKSHOP *

*Ladies* -as all our workshops will be closed and permanently be available for KP members to access and learn from, we will trim them to just information about the subject- questions and answers-so that they are easy to read and cover as few pages as possible.

We are able answer questions IN THE POST we are ANSWERING. This saves space and is a more personal way of 'talking ' to the student.

Thanks, designer

*DATE: * * workshop starts on October l5,2012 * just in time for Christmas! 
-------------------
*IMPORTANT*-- HOW TO RECEIVE EMAILS OF POSTS FROM HERE or other workshops.

First of all *MAKE SURE THIS WORKSHOP SECTION IS POSTED ON THE MAIN PAGE OF KP. IF IT ISN'T, SCROLL DOWN TO SECTIONS *-- click on on it and opposite 
Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer 1234 - click on 
*SUBSCRIBE*- This will make sure that you are able to see this section whenever you go to the main page. When you click on the section page, you can then access all our different topics. 
*When you access a topic, make sure you click on watch at the top left hand corner of the posts, right underneath 'create new topic.'* You will now receive all the emails sent to the different workshops you have visited.

Once you have done this - you can also write down the following link to come directly to The workshop section and are able to access all the topics in this section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
------------------
*There is no sign up for any of these workshops*

. This is a beautiful bag designed by one of our KP Members,* Rachel or prismaticR,* she will answer to either --

It is a nice size and is a great way to use up your small balls of yarn.

Information will be posted in the near future.

Shirley (Designer 1234) Section Manager.


----------



## Designer1234

* T H I S - IS - THE - F I R S T - C R O C H E T W O R K S H O P * on this new section

I hope to have many more as I am a crocheter as well as a knitter and I think we need to 
"blow our own horns" more than we usually do!!

This is a perfect workshop to start with and we can make bags for Christmas! WELCOME TO YOU ALL, designer


----------



## prismaticr

Glad to be here for this. Gather up those lonely left over bits of yarn. Try and keep like kinds together as this will work better that way, but is not limited to like kinds (did make one with multiple types of yarn...)*  and think color! Holiday colors could make this truly a fun holiday project!*

See you all soon!
Rachel aka prismaticr


----------



## prismaticr

OK....

*First on joins:* I do not like knots. Mind you I am the queen of undoing some of the worst knots (thanks in part to my brother's scout troop knot tying lesson and the use of a single rope for all those knots.) UNLESS you want those little bumps in your work I do KNOTLESS joins...

There are several videos showing this technique... here is a text how to... http://crochet.about.com/library/weekly/aa072697.htm

Also you can* Google a Russian or braided join.* This method takes a bit getting used to and of course color changing is a matter of preference.....

Basically, you just add the new color as the final step of the current stitch and voila, new color. Then crochet over the tails of both yarns and no weaving in ends later either.... Look less is more when doing a project like this. Many color changes... OR... carry yarns if doing a candy cane strip version.... I will cover both of these techniques as we work along....

*Next on size*... my bag is roughly 12" edge to edge and 15" bottom to top... (will have to measure) Strap is long enough to wear bag diagonally shoulder to opposite waste.

SO in your planning for a bag like mine, really think about how big, or small, you want it to be. The process can be used to exactly copy my bag or reduce down to a clutch or increase to .......... well how long do you want to be crocheting this bag?

Got your thinking cap on? I knew I smelled smoke......


----------



## Designer1234

Dlclose said:


> With a stash buster, how do you choose the colors? Don't you have to use what you have on hand? What if they don't go together very well? How do you coordinate?


disclose::If you look at nature - see how all the colors fit in. I have made this sweater by sticking my hand in a variety of colored balls of yarn and used whichever one I reached. - . However on looking at the bag closely it has a general pattern -- This picture is just to reassure you all that all colors can work together.  *I am sure Rachel will lead you through the color choices to make this wonderful bag -*


----------



## prismaticr

*INFORMATION POST*

* Choosing colors *
As a stash buster project, DO NOT OVER THINK THIS!
That being said, I did. If you look closely at my bag, as it was NOT a stash busting project originally, I did put thought into what color went where....

* That all said * As a stash busting project, put all your bits in a black or dark bag, other than planning the bottom of the bag (I purposefully chose black as I did not want dirt to show when I put it down) stick your hand in the bag and what ever color you pull out is what you work with.

As a Holiday bag..... This can be planned. For example, if you want this to Candy Cane, work with Red and White in alternating stripes and, since this is worked in the round, the stripes will form just like the candy.....


----------



## prismaticr

*INFORMATION POST *

So I see we have a little following already. I welcome you all. For those of you who are beginer crocheters, no worries. You all thought the crochet hook was to pick up dropped stitches in your knitting.... Well I am going to teach you a whole new world here.... wait till you see how integrated these two skills are and then open a new world!!!!

* YARN TYPE *
Focus right now on collecting your yarns. I used all acrylic for this bag because it is easily washable. My bag goes out in public a lot and therefore needs to be easily cleanable....

 * Yarn Weight * 
Try and keep your stash organized... Oh I know I just opened a huge can of worms... but I mean by yarn types and weight. I used all worsted weight for this bag. I did mix brands, and we all know brand to brand, worsted weight is not always the same, no worries!!!!! It still works.

_For that matter _ I could see a bag of all mixed yarn types and weights being something very cool.....

 * SKILLS NEEDED * 

You will need to know how to chain (ch), single crochet (sc), half double crochet (hdc), and double crochet (dc).

*Tutorial videos to come. * DO NOT worry. I have found youtube to be the saving grace of all things learned online. There are some really great skilled people out there who have taken the time to record very well spoken detailed, videos that I refer to all the time...

I will post them when we get things going....

For now, collect that Yarn!


----------



## prismaticr

*INFORMATION POST*

OK... we are now 3 weeks away from the official start date and I thought now would be a good time to post the *first recommended video of the stitches needed to make this bag. * I am going to start at the very beginning of things as I have seen alot of post from folks who claim to be very, very beginners... so if this is too slow for anyone, just bear with me... I want to make sure everyone can follow along when we get going....

*  How to Crochet The Chain Stitch  *

http://www.nexstitch.com/movies/WMP/Chain.wmv?f=0

You can pause and rewind and play again as many times as it takes.

*  PREPARATION TASK 1  *

Practice making a chain...
Understand the anatomy of the stitches...

_ "ANATOMY OF A FOUNDATION CHAIN

Now that you know how to make a foundation chain, you now need to know what the different parts of a chain are before you begin to crochet stitches.

A foundation chain has two sides. The side that faces you while you make the chain stitches is called the top. Along the top, the chain stitches form a line of Vs. Each chain stitch V has two strands. The strand that is to the right (or nearest you) is called the front loop. The strand that is to the left (or farthest from you) is called the back loop. It is in these loops that you will make crochet stitches.

The side opposite the top is called the bottom. On the bottom, the chain stitches form a single line of bumps. Examine them closely and youll see that they are actually loops as well. These are called the bottom loops. Some projects will have you crochet into the bottom loops, but for now we will be referring only to the two top loops. " _
copied from http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/learn_to_crochet/time_to_crochet.aspx

Alright... Off you go!

Rachel


----------



## prismaticr

cwknitnut said:


> OK, here's another one I'll join in on! I am in the process of making a knit scrap afghan (The Mindless, TV Watching, Scrap User-Upper Afghan - found on Ravelry). It uses the same principle - throw all your scraps in a black bag & pick them out one at a time as you use them up.
> 
> I'm trying to make bags for carrying groceries & this looks like the perfect opportunity to make one. Think I'll choose a color theme though - maybe take all my red shades & throw them in a bag, whatever shade is picked is what I use! I have a little bit of time to get the colors sorted & into a bag!


OOOOHHHH. This is such a good idea I think I might incorporate the concept... both the blackbag idea, which I kinda had already with NO Cheating.. cuz I WILL KNOW... and the theme idea... I am planning out a red/white candy cane like one for myself to work along with you all.... but shopping bag concept... hmmmmmmm! Wheels are a turning now!

Thanks


----------



## prismaticr

Just Curios folks...
What are your plans?? Have you chosen a theme? Are you opting for the "black bag of surprise"?

Have you checked out the 1st preparation task??? 

Let me know your thoughts....


----------



## prismaticr

*INFORMATION POSTS*

*As for hook sizes.....*

Use the hook size recommended for the yarn you choose. If you are just practicing stitches, which is where you should be right now, practing with worsted weight yarn and a G, H, or I, should do nicely....

We will talk project hook when we get going...


----------



## prismaticr

*INFORMATION POST*

Alright, so how is the practicing going??? Ready for more? GOOD! Because here it comes!

Just about 2 weeks away from the official start, and 2 things are covered here.

You have learned how to crochet a Chain. Now did you pay attention to the anatomy of the stitch? You create little V along the Top of the chain, and bumps on the bottom. For Knitters, this should be familiar as the crocheted cast on. You pick up the bumps for a provisional cast on For crocheters, this is a bit different.

SO, *here is the next stitch you need to learn*, and they key to this stitch is the 3 different places you place the hook to start the stitch.

*How to Crochet The Single Crochet Stitch *

http://www.nexstitch.com/movies/WMP/Single_Crochet.wmv?f=0

You can pause and rewind and play again as many times as it takes.

*Step 1: Insert Your Crochet Hook.*
Where, you might ask, should you insert your crochet hook? 
_You Have Options._
o	You can insert your hook beneath both loops of the stitch. 
o	You can insert your hook into the front loop of the stitch. That's the method shown in this tutorial. 
o	You can insert your hook into the back loop of the stitch.

* PREPARATION TASK 2 *

Practice making a chain...Add some rows of Single crochet practicing each option list above and see what happens..
Between each Row, chain one stitch and turn. This puts your hook in the correct placement for the next row

* HOOK SIZES and How Do I choose one?*
Easiest answer, LOOK ON YOUR YARN LABEL. Ok now seriously. We are doing a stash busting bag here, how many of us still have those pesky labels??? ANYONE??? So seriously 
The yarn council of America offers this guide to hook sizes
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

That all being said, my bag is made with all worsted weight yarn and a G hook I crochet tight, and purposely used a hook to create a nice tight weave so nothing would fall away After the fact, it has been suggested that an easy to make liner would add to the bag.. (NO worries we will go over that too)

Now off ya go to practice away..


----------



## prismaticr

jmai5421 said:


> humdinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking about the nearly complete skeins - I have some too and had not thought of doing that!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about that and thinking that I would either roll small balls or just knit a small/fair amount from the skein.
> I have been busy practicing my crochet skills or lack there of.
Click to expand...

*Cut those skeins to small balls*. Trust me if you are doing the "black bag" process, it will be so much more fun to see what comes out of the bag, and then you have more chances of getting the same colors.... OOOORRRRR, you cut those skeins and plan a pattern of color, and can easily repeat it for lots of gift giving!


----------



## prismaticr

SO, My actual bag.... * COLORS....*
When we actually start the workshop in 2 weeks (yes I am going to make you wait that long) I will list the actual colors I used and the order I used them in. Since my bag was actually NOT a stash buster when i made it, there was thought and planning and yarn science that went into its creation....

* That said... YOURS DOES NOT have to be!* but you can if you really want.

I will tell you there are some 20 or so yarns used; and the bag bottom used more yarn than the strap.

 This story of my bag goes like this. A few years back I was crocheting several dozen cell phone pouches (pictures on my website gallery) and everyone kept asking me if I had this color or that. What yarn did I have. Etc..... My answer to that "problem" was to make my bag. It showcases EVERY single acrylic yarn I had available AT THAT TIME. It took forever to arrange the balls in the right order. Spread across my couch, coffee table, and end tables... and rearranged a dozen or more times with the help of my personal yarn guru (my daughter-in-law who is a fiber artist and has a degree in Fiber Arts). The only thing I was adamant about, was that black be the bottom so when I put it down it did not show dirt. Makes it hard to find things that are inside on the bottom, but I get by. The pattern evolved as I used the yarns and reached a height I thought would be good enough to carry projects around in. Then voila! The bag is born. Made with care, used with love and worn proudly! I still get asked about the bag in daily use, and love to try and remember all the names and brands I used.... I have a list ....

And in the words of Walter Cronkite "That my friends, is the rest of the story!"


----------



## Kateydid

I'd like to join too. Never did a workshop before, but all the comments have me rearing to go. I'm a lefty crocheter and may try to learn right handed crochet for this workshop. Sounds sooooo fun!
DESIGNER HERE

*I am a lefty*, and have never ever had a problems with a pattern or a project. I just follow the directions, as they are written, without doing any adjustments. I end up with a mirror image but it hasn't caused me any problems. It is more difficult with knitting needles.jmo
====================================
*Prismaticr Here*
Lefties or Righties.. This bag is easy to work up.... Nothing is different as far as the pattern goes. Work as you are comfortable...

HOWEVER, I know many Lefties, who learn to crochet and knit, in the conventional manner rather than converting to Lefty dominant... Otherwise, learn by watching righties and look in a mirror!


----------



## prismaticr

* From your Admins a bit of housekeeping* 
As information continues to be added to the workshop, _ and I hope this won't upset any one _, but I have found that the workshops get confusing with too many posts so the Admins will be deleting messages that don't have workshop information. We want to make the pertinent information as easy to read as possible without unnecessary posts to skim through.

*Just know that if you post a question or information, it will be answered and if it is something others should know , it will be left there permanently.*

It is great to see so much interest in this workshop.

* 2 weeks to official start * 
This post is to give some technique info to you all as it will pertain to the construction of this bag.
 This bag is made entirely in the round  That said you * DO NOT * chain 1 and turn, for all you experienced crocheters out there.. 
SO to demonstrate some of the concepts that you need to pay attention to I have assembled a few photos and instruction /advice. 
As there are more than a few photos I am attaching the info as a pdf for your download pleasure and reference later.

Hope you are all practicing those stitches We have just 2 more to learn to be able to create this bag.


----------



## prismaticr

If you are all ready, I think we might as well get things started....
SO Attached below is a good guide to basic crochet stitches. You need to chain (ch), single crochet (sc), half double crochet (hdc), and double crochet (dc). The photos are good references to hook and yarn placement....
*AS for the colors of my bag*
here is a color list... Sorry on some colors I didnt keep notes of whose brand I used, and some are discontinued now, but you can pick something to fill in those gaps....

* Yarn color list *
Black
Mexicana  Red Heart
Guacamole Red Heart
Fall  Red Heart
Grass Green Red Heart
Standard Camouflage  Red Heart
Light Honey  Red Heart
Painted Desert  Red Heart
Raspberry
Choco Cherry  Red Heart
Bone Red Heart
Brown Camouflage  Red Heart
Navy Blue
Berries  Red Heart
Tangerine  Red Heart
~strap colors~
Pinata  Red Heart
Victorian Rose
Monetary
Blue Sky
Blueberry Pie  Red Heart
Orchard Purple 
Bon bon  Red Heart
Country Blue 
Camo Blue Camo  Red Heart
Sage {mint green}  Red Heart
Banana Berry  Red Heart
Royal Blue
Embroidery 
Papricka  Red Heart
Zebra  Red Heart
Red
Tapestry 
Grey
Black 
====================
* Basic pattern *
For those of you who are ready to get going... here ya go.. for everyone else, I will help you through this...
This project is worked entirely in the round (rnd). *The strap creates a tube to add comfort for the wearer*.

I used a G hook and crochet pretty tight... this is all worsted weight yarn to be durable and washable... but can be done with any yarn in your stash. Guage is not important unless you are aiming for a specific bag size.

With Black to form bottom of bag, Chain 60 *place marker (pm)*  Note it is helpful at this point to use 2 different color markers as you will need one on each end until bag bottom is complete.
 If you would like to change the size of this bag please make sure you check the link I posted about the starting chain shrinkage.

Rnd 1: Ch 1, Sc in each ch to end. 2 sc in last stitch of starting ch (2nd pm). Continue around opposite side of starting chain and sc in each ch to end with 2 sc in last stitch. Move Marker (1st mm) (62)
You are now working in the round and will continue in this manner through out. 
Rnd 2: sc down side one, at end of row,1st marker (2sc, 1sc, 2sc) to form corners of flat bottom, continue around opposite side, and repeat corners at 2nd marker. 
Rnd 3-5: continue as Rnd 2 increasing sc between corners to keep work flat.   The number of rounds used here dictates the size of the bottom of the bag, this can be increased or decreased depending on your desired bag size. 
Rnd 6: Sc around NO INCREASES. 

Now to form bag sides. _No further increases from here on out.._

*STASH BUSTING. *

Next Rnd: Change yarn to a variegated or self stripping yarn, WORK IN BACK LOOPS. {This 1st rnd after bag bottom should be done in BACK LOOPS ONLY to help yarn bend to form sides and keep bag bottom flat/ All additional repeats are Both loops.}1 rnd sc.
next rnd hdc (Half double crochet) BOTH LOOPS.
Next Rnd Dbc.
Next Rnd hdc.

Next Rnd : change to solid color yarn. Work 1 rnd sc bklps, 1 rnd hdc both loops, 1 rnd sc bklps

Continue in this manner until desired height of bag. Fasten off.

Strap is made in same pattern fashion, with beginning chain of 20.
When strap is desired length attach to each corner of top of bag.

Pattern note, I used a final round of SC in black at top of bag and bottom of straps to tie the look together I used whip stitch to join strap to bag. Also, crocheting in Back loops creates lines of color it is not a required skill if you wish change where you place the hook to change the look!

Any questions please let me know!!!

Thanks all
As always, happy crocheting.


----------



## MamaBonz 55

I knit more than I crochet so I really appreciate the excellent instructions for beginning the bottom part of the bag -- and how to do the rest of it. Not having any suitable black yarn at the moment, I plan to use a very dark forest green. I think that will be ok.

*I'll use my leftover yarn scraps that I wind onto wooden clothespins from the Dollar Tree and just grab one at random from the box when I decide to change colors*. I might include a textured-type yarn here and there too; even if it's thin I can just use it with a regular yarn to add some extra interest.


----------



## prismaticr

* Question*Hi! I have some complete or nearly complete skeins that I want to use in my bag. How small should I make the balls to make an interesting color-way?

*Answer*
About fist size and smaller.... For a bag my size, larger bag=larger balls and vice versa.... Smaller bag=smaller balls....

But different size balls all thrown together =tons of fun!


----------



## prismaticr

tintin63 said:


> A question when doing the round for half double crochet do we work onto every 3rd st? :?:
> 
> I think I've found the answer to my own quest ion Good Old you tube.


NO - you do not skip stitches. You are crocheting a longer stitch to gain height of the work, not decrease or create holes....

Hope this clarify....


----------



## MamaBonz 55

QUESTION: What is the finished size of your bag, assuming all yarns were worsted wt and size G hook? (That's what I used.)

I'm worried because mine seems to look awfully big. I started with ch 60 and have finished the first 6 sc rounds. It looks more like the beginning of a rug than a bag. I must be doing something very wrong.
=============================
ANSWER *~Prismaticr*
The bottom of my bag, center chain measures 11-11.5" depending on how much I pull to keep it flat.. the entire bottom measures 13" edge to edge...

So while it feels like you are doing a rug, you are not... This bag, when finished, will hold 3 full skeins of acrylic yarn super saver size AND your hooks and things to work with.....


----------



## prismaticr

*  Pattern Clarification *

Each round of variegated repeats the pattern of 1rnd sc,1rnd hdc, 1rnd dc, 1rnd hdc.

Each round of solid color is 1rnd sc, 1rnd hdc, 1rnd sc.

Then repeat these 2 sections EACH time you do a solid or variegated yarn.

Hope this clears things up!


----------



## Mjean

Thanks, i was kind of doing that, making up my own pattern. I did the solids as you said and i've only done one additional varigated which i did 1sc rnd, 1hdc rnd and 1 dc rnd. So i'll continue w/ your pattern.

It's so much fun, i can't put down the work, i want to see what each round is going to look like!

Jean


----------



## Yarn Happy

I am having a couple of issues, first I am using the G hook and started with a chain of 60, but my bag is much wider than yours, probably more like 17 or 18 inches wide (I just kept going because bigger is ok for me, it will hold more yarn). I was also not loving how it looked when I changed from HDC to DBC, since there is no extra end to a row, just a spiral, I could not make the change in stitch look right? So I have just been using the HDC for the whole bag? If I start a new bag, how do you change stitches on this spiral and have it look right?


----------



## prismaticr

ctcookie said:


> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Pattern Clarification *
> 
> Each round of variegated repeats the pattern of 1rnd sc,1rnd hdc, 1rnd dc, 1rnd hdc.
> 
> Each round of solid color is 1rnd sc, 1rnd hdc, 1rnd sc.
> 
> Then repeat these 2 sections EACH time you do a solid or variegated yarn.
> 
> Hope this clears things up!
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I'm interpreting this correctly. After completing the first 6 rows of sc w/increases the pattern is worked: Row 1-sc around, Row 2-hdc around, Row 3-dc around, Row 4-hdc around, Row 5-sc around, Row 6-hdc around, Row 7-sc around. All sc rows are back loop only, all other rows/sts are both loops. This pattern of 7 rows is followed for both the variegated and solid yarns. I started with the 60 CO sts but after 4 inches or so decided it was too big (16-1/2" length before the increases). I started over with 48 CO giving me a 13" base which looks better. I seem to get about 4 stitches to an inch. Thank you so much for your help. It is such a fun project!
Click to expand...

Seems to me you right on track! As for size, it is simply a matter of preference and so your adjustment is right on!


----------



## ctcookie

prismaticr said:


> ctcookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  Pattern Clarification *
> 
> Each round of variegated repeats the pattern of 1rnd sc,1rnd hdc, 1rnd dc, 1rnd hdc.
> 
> Each round of solid color is 1rnd sc, 1rnd hdc, 1rnd sc.
> 
> Then repeat these 2 sections EACH time you do a solid or variegated yarn.
> 
> Hope this clears things up!
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I'm interpreting this correctly. After completing the first 6 rows of sc w/increases the pattern is worked: Row 1-sc around, Row 2-hdc around, Row 3-dc around, Row 4-hdc around, Row 5-sc around, Row 6-hdc around, Row 7-sc around. All sc rows are back loop only, all other rows/sts are both loops. This pattern of 7 rows is followed for both the variegated and solid yarns. I started with the 60 CO sts but after 4 inches or so decided it was too big (16-1/2" length before the increases). I started over with 48 CO giving me a 13" base which looks better. I seem to get about 4 stitches to an inch. Thank you so much for your help. It is such a fun project!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me you right on track! As for size, it is simply a matter of preference and so your adjustment is right on!
Click to expand...

I so appreciate your help and quick reply! I'm ready to start the first solid color after the 4 rows of variegated! It's taking shape and lots of fun! Thanks so much!


----------



## prismaticr

OK so a bunch of you are hooking away on this.... and as I had mentioned I was making a "candy cane" like bag for the holiday season.....

* SO here it is....* in progress......


----------



## Designer1234

WOW! it is gorgeous. I have been working away on one too. I 'jumped the gun' a bit too!. Mine is a variety of colors -- no regular pattern and I did the bottom 3 inches wide - as it is for a lady who has a walker and carries her purse and 
other 'treasures' including her cell phone in it -- I thought it would sit up, even though the handle would wrap around the arm of the walker. It is working out quite well. Once I finish it I am going to do one with the bottom as you suggest.

Oh, I used double yarn for the bottom too, as she carries a lot of 'stuff' with her.
I have been making her bags of different kinds for years and she is always carrying one. This is the first CROCHET bag-- others have all been quilted and some have been made with furniture fabric. quite a variety. Christmas is coming so I thought she was due for another one. Rachel - this is great!Shirley (designer)
--
Shirley (designer)


----------



## tintin63

Well this is my bag completed, it really isn't anything like your pattern other than I used the sc,hdc,dc,hdc,sc repeat for the stitches. It came out at 16" x 9.5" it is crocheted with chenille yarns. Some single, some doubled and even some trippled. I decided on a different handle to suit the width of the bag.
It was a fun project and I think I'm ready now to try my hand at another bag that I want to do. 
(sorry the pic is upside down I did rotate it but so was the original.)


----------



## prismaticr

Designer - First this is CROCHET... haha not knit... and it is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! AND I love the other bags too. You could always make a liner with the quilted stuff for the crochet bag...

* LINER NOTE * 
Easiest liner i the world - take an old pillow case, cut down to size of your hand crochet (or Knit) work, and simply hand sew it into top of bag... I also tack it to the sides and bottom to make washing later easier....

Tin tin - upside down or right side up, this is cool!!!! and came out very nice! One thing about the chenille, you might want to consider a liner of some type because it will shed on EVERYTHING... I did one... first and last... chenille is better for hats and scarfs.... OH and the organized persona, my original bag is totally organized. So I get it....

ANYONE ELSE?????


----------



## Windbeam

Here is mine.


----------



## Designer1234

here is my finished bag. I edged the handle and the bottom edge as well as the top of the bag with crab stitch. Thanks so much Rachel. I am starting another one right away and will do it with your pattern - Shirley (designer)


----------



## Naneast

Here is a bag that I intended to be a slipper. I used a Peaches & Cream variegated yarn with a #8 circular needle. I made it in one piece using double knit fabric stitches. It measures 10" x 11" (11" at the bottom).


Naneast - knowing what you did with the waterfall top your bag doesn't surprise me -- it is wonderful. I love it. Shirley


----------



## Naneast

prismaticr said:


> Naneast - Awesome design... Can totally see how it was a slipper, but only because you said so... otherwise that is a really nice rounded bottom...
> 
> BTW - when you said double knit - do you mean that it is thick and reversible???


Yes , It's thick and the other side looks like garter stitches.


----------



## Yarn Happy

Mine is finished, but I had a couple of issues. The bag was really wide, if I do again I will start with a shorter chain. I used lots of small balls of yarn and changed color where ever I ran out, but I did not change stitches, I used a HDC for everything. Also not sure about the handle, I made the tube handle and it did not want to lay flat, keep thinking it was a tube, so I had to sew a seam down the edge to force it to lay flat.


----------



## Designer1234

I am putting it on the Parade of Crochet Stashbuster Bags

check out Parade of Stashbuster bags at the following link:!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html


----------



## prismaticr

crochet_away said:


> Right i'm a startin.. bit slow on the uptake i know :roll:
> but i forgot all about the bag workshop  memory like a sieve, at least that's my excuse and i'm sticking with it,
> 
> i do have one question though, a lot of my coloured stash is a mix of 4ply and DK do you think it would make much difference for the finished bag?
> or should i double up and get the same thickness throughout?
> 
> ok 2 questions in the end but i had to check :lol:


Actually same question.. Mixing different weightbyarn makes an interesting bag. I would suggest using the thickest yarn for the bottom. Needless to say, keeping yarn thickness steady will make a better bag....

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Jenval

I have been crocheting for years but I have learnt something new doing this stashbuster bag never crochet down the other side of the chain before, frog the bottom of the bag three times worked it out the fourth I think, now where I put my colors in, is going out on a slant towards the middle section of the bag, where the candy stripe bag they seem to stay straight so don't know what I am doing wrong. I think I might start again and see how I go. Frustrating for me can crochet a complete baby set easier than this bag but I will work it out yet not giving up.

Jennifer


----------



## prismaticr

Jenval-
So please try and tell me or show me your problem....
You are working in the round. So you crochet around the chain as it forms the center bottom of bag..... 

Does that help?


----------



## Jenval

Hi Prismaticr, I think I am not getting the right loop at the end where the tail of the yarn is I ended up increasing 2 sts then when I turned it around to go back I put another st into that same chain could not work out where it should go and at the beginning I inc in the last 2 chain I admit when I do the second round and come back to the beginning I mixed up the inc not sure what sts I am suppose to use think I putting the marker in the wrong sts. I printed of the pictures I will look at them and try again.


----------



## Jenval

Thanks Prismaticr, The pictures helped I could see what its suppose to be like, I have it now, the first row of sc in the back loop with varigated yarn now it is bending like the pattern saids it should. Now I am over that part, off and running and enjoying making the bag. 
I place all my varigated yarn into a bag and pick from that, when I do a solid color I match it to a color in the varigated yarn and I am very pleased with the results of doing that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## prismaticr

Jenval said:


> Thanks Prismaticr, The pictures helped I could see what its suppose to be like, I have it now, the first row of sc in the back loop with varigated yarn now it is bending like the pattern saids it should. Now I am over that part, off and running and enjoying making the bag.
> I place all my varigated yarn into a bag and pick from that, when I do a solid color I match it to a color in the varigated yarn and I am very pleased with the results of doing that. Thanks for the help.


Glad you got it going! Can't wait to see......


----------



## kgardenseed

You have the patience of Job. Thank you so much for doing this for us. I so look forward to starting this bag with everybody. I have never done a workshop like this before, but I know with a teacher like you that I will love it!
Love and hugs,
K


----------



## Designer1234

Rachel is a doll. She helps me with the workshops, does a whole topic on tech help, is here to help people with their computer problems and will be teaching a basic crochet class as well as another more advanced one later -- then she is teaching double knitting. I would have a tough time to do all these workshops without her help.

And on top of that SHE HAS THE PATIENCE OF JOB??? WOW! ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ozziedee

Here is my bag it turned out very large so I added a drawstring to the top to help bring it in a bit would make the next one considerably smaller
Donna
ozziedee


----------



## prismaticr

I just have to say... *I AM SO PROUD OF YOU ALL!!!!!!*
I know you did all the work, but you did it from my teachings, and for that I am humbly so very grateful and happy for you all!!!!!!

Give yourself a pat on the back!  :thumbup: 
You completed this bag! You learned some new skills, and we are going to build on them~!!! :idea:
More basic crochet coming your way soon... AND some semi-advanced work coming too!!!

Thank you all...
Your crochet teacher....
Rachel


----------



## Jenval

prismaticr said:


> I just have to say... *I AM SO PROUD OF YOU ALL!!!!!!*
> I know you did all the work, but you did it from my teachings, and for that I am humbly so very grateful and
> 
> Thank you for your beautiful pattern and for the help along the way I learnt new skills with this bag, I am putting a picture up but I am still working on the handle very pleased with how it looks. Thank you so very much.
> 
> WOW
> That is so beautiful!! I will happily put the bag on the parade
> but if you wish, I will wait until you finish the handle. what great colors you have chosen.Wonderful bag. Such a great group and such a good teacher!! Shirley
> 
> Give yourself a pat on the back!  :thumbup:
> You completed this bag! You learned some new skills, and we are going to build on them~!!! :idea:
> More basic crochet coming your way soon... AND some semi-advanced work coming too!!!
> 
> Thank you all...
> Your crochet teacher....
> Rachel


----------



## prismaticr

virginia42 said:


> Oh, I think I have it. The handle is crocheted like a tube?


Yes it creates a tube. So chain 20, becomes only 10 wide on each side.... Or about 2" in width.


----------



## Designer1234

here we go.


----------



## donna47304

Here's my bag which I also put into the parade.

First I've crouched for many years, I made many mistakes which I didn't realize as I watched TV while I crocheted. I'll pay more attention next time.

I also didn't like the jog at the color changes so I made my strap extra long and covered the jog. Mine is not a stash buster with many colors but I'm trying to use up the burgundy as it's a very harsh, but sturdy yarn . . . Rug yarn I think.

Fun to make, for sure.

GREAT JOB-!! THANKS for putting your bag in the Parade.


----------



## Designer1234

I think it might help if you put a marker at the center of one end and carry it up at the beginning of the next row.. and crochet in rows rather than around and around like a spiral. that way, when you started a row you would change the colors - and change them again when you finish a row.

Rachel might have a better idea, but that is how I do it when I want even rows. you keep going around but join the end of the row to the beginning stitch like when you join a circle for a granny square.- then crochet a stitch in the new color and go around to the end. You would crochet a stitch at the start of each row and join it to the first stitch of the same row. - then move up a row.. then crochet a stitch with the new color on the next row. I hope this is clear.

Remember - I am a self taught crocheter - and that might not be the easiest way. It does, however, work for me,


----------



## donna47304

Designer1234 said:


> . you keep going around but join the end of the row to the beginning stitch[/u] like when you join a circle for a granny square.- then crochet a stitch in the new color and go around to the end. You would crochet a stitch at the start of each row and join it to the first stitch of the same row. - then move up a row.. then crochet a stitch with the new color on the next row. I hope this is clear.
> 
> Remember - I am a self taught crocheter - and that might not be the easiest way. It does, however, work for me,


That's very clear; I never thought of rows versus sprials and I did mine in spirals which very much contributed to the visible job. I can see where this would work better.

I feel another bag coming on . . .


----------



## phoenix knitter

Hi

The base of my bag doesn't sit flat on it's own :| . Can I steam block it? (It's acrylic)

Tracey

Designer hereMy bag had a base 3 inches wide and it didn't sit on its own. As the knitting is so much softer than leather, quilted or crochet-knit bags usually don't stand up. I have never found it a problem as you are carrying things in it. I always keep them lying flat or hanging on a hanger. Rachel will correct me if I am wrong but I, personally wouldn't worry about it.

I did lie my bag flat and pinned it to a board so that it was squared off, then sprayed it with water and left it over night - it looks great. hope this helps. Shirley


----------



## prismaticr

*Tips and Tricks *

Jog-less Crochet in the Round.. 

Not that it ever really bothered me but since you asked 
1. I try to keep my color changes in one place, on the side of the work, so when the work is flat {front to back} you don't even notice it.... You can move the color change 1 or 2 stitches by changing a stitch early or late to keep the jog in relatively the same place... See red white photo below...

2. Here is a well done tutorial on a mostly jog-less color change for in the round crochet.

Trick here is to remember different stitches create different height in your work.. when you combine the lowest stitches, it makes the seam seem to disappear. 
Taken from  NeedleNoodles

Also posted as a PDF download below for your offline references.

Trick to Flat bottom.. 

The trick here is to keep your increases in the exact same points. You are creating a very uniform piece for the bottom. 
If you look at the tutorial pictures, you see the increases are creating a diagonal line. (see the pink lines) It helps here to use stitch markers.

You are making and rectangle with corners, this is what keeps the piece relatively flat.

Ok this takes practice I didnt know this overnight, dont expect yourself to master this skill on the first try..

As always, let me know .

Rachel


----------



## phoenix knitter

Good morning Shirley and Rachel....Thank you both for your replies.
I just lay my bag base on a flat surface overnight and it is quite a bit flatter this morning? Go figure 
I'm having a blast here. 

Thanks to both of you, Tracey


----------



## Designer1234

This is Rachel's workshop --- I just help when I can -- she helps me so much I try to reciprocate- also I love to crochet and this is my first crochet bag too {I have made a knitted one and quite a few quilted bags)I am going to start another one , I just have a top down sweater, waterfall - to finish. 

Half of one sleeve and another two rows of bottom border - then the front borders and I can start another Christmas bag.


----------



## Designer1234

here is hickory nut's stashbuster bag! great job! it is now in the Parade at

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html


----------



## phoenix knitter

Hi. I'm having a 'brain fog' moment  

Where the bag instructions say:

"Continue in this manner until desired height of bag. Fasten off."

I think that means to repeat the 3 rounds that come after "change to solid colour yarn" (ie 1 rnd sc bklps, 1 rnd hdc both loops, 1 rnd sc bklps) 

OR

Does it mean to to repeat from where the pattern says "STASH BUSTING....." (where you start with the variagated yarn)?

Sorry....I'm sure this is a daft question


----------



## prismaticr

phoenix knitter said:


> Hi. I'm having a 'brain fog' moment
> 
> Where the bag instructions say:
> 
> "Continue in this manner until desired height of bag. Fasten off."
> 
> I think that means to repeat the 3 rounds that come after "change to solid colour yarn" (ie 1 rnd sc bklps, 1 rnd hdc both loops, 1 rnd sc bklps)
> 
> OR
> 
> Does it mean to to repeat from where the pattern says "STASH BUSTING....." (where you start with the variagated yarn)?
> 
> Sorry....I'm sure this is a daft question


The bag pattern is to complete 1 section of Solid color, followed by 1 section of variegated... then you continue alternating solid and variegated until your work reaches your desired height....

Make sense??


----------



## tryalot

finished it, but really messed it up, all my fault, I thought I could remember the pattern without printing it out. Obviously I couldn't!

* Designer here- It doesn't look 'messed up' it looks as if you planned it exactly the way it turned out. These bags are all original and really there is no 'wrong way' or mistake*.

I used Australian 8 ply and 4mm hook. Couldn't get the handle to look right so improvised.

The pics are not that good, the dogs would not get out of the way. This is probably a good thing, as if there were real close-ups you would see the bad joins.
All the same, I learned a lot whilst making this bag, thank you very much. I WILL be making a "proper" one according to instructions.
Thank you Rachael


----------



## Designer1234

Tryalot- It is gorgeous. I don't think you can screw up any of these bags, they are all one of a kind. I see NO mistakes in it. Your colors are great and I think you did a great job. Cute dogs too. If you haven't put it in the parade I will do so. GOOD JOB. I know Rachel will agree with me. No two are the same. It is nicer than mine -- I regret putting an outside pocket on mine as it doesn't look that good. oh well, I am going to start another one right away too. 

Shirley


----------



## prismaticr

tryalot - I love your bag!!!! As a stashbuster project THERE ARE NO WRONG WAYS TO DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!

As I tell all my students:
* There are no mistakes, only design elements!*


----------



## ctcookie

Finally finished my bag. Really enjoyed this project. Thank you so much for sharing your talent with all of us!


----------



## prismaticr

rpuhrmann said:


> Wow! These bags are beautiful! I didin't get to start on mine until this last Wednesday; I must crochet really slow! lol I'm just now starting on the side. :-(
> 
> Roberta


Ya know that is the beauty of these workshops... They are here for you to drop in to at any time... even when they are done being "live" the info will still be here, and you can always PM the teacher...

Rachel


----------



## janwalla

I havent started this yet either, full of good intentions though! Ill have to convert the pattern into english I think your single crochet is english Double crochet and your double crochet is the english treble? Is the HDC called the same or is it half tr? HTR Ive looked on conversion sites for clarification but Im just getting confused.This is how Ive converted the pattern is this right?

Chain 60
Rnd 1: Ch 1, DC in each ch to end. 2 Dc in last stitch of starting ch (2nd pm). Continue around opposite side of starting chain and Dc in each ch to end with 2 Dc in last stitch. Move Marker (1st mm) (62)
You are now working in the round and will continue in this manner through out. 
Rnd 2: Dc down side one, at end of row,1st marker (2dc, 1dc, 2dc) to form corners of flat bottom, continue around opposite side, and repeat corners at 2nd marker. 
Rnd 3-5: continue as Rnd 2 increasing dc between corners to keep work flat. The number of rounds used here dictates the size of the bottom of the bag, this can be increased or decreased depending on your desired bag size. 
Rnd 6: DC around NO INCREASES. 
Next Rnd: Change yarn to a variegated or self stripping yarn, WORK IN BACK LOOPS. {This 1st rnd after bag bottom should be done in BACK LOOPS ONLY to help yarn bend to form sides and keep bag bottom flat/ All additional repeats are Both loops.}
1 rnd DC.
next rnd HTR (Half treble crochet) BOTH LOOPS.
Next Rnd TR.
Next Rnd HTR
Next Rnd : change to solid color yarn. Work 1 rnd DC bklps,(back loops) 1 rnd HTR both loops, 1 rnd DC bklps

Each round of variegated repeats the pattern of 
1rnd DC, 1rnd HTR, 1rnd TR, 1rnd HTR.

Each round of solid color is 1rnd DC, 1rnd HTR, 1rnd DC.

Then repeat these 2 sections EACH time you do a solid or variegated yarn.


----------



## Sue172

I've finished  Thank you for this workshop, I have really enjoyed it but I think there should be a warning attached.....'Beware, this workshop is highly addictive!!!'


----------



## tinam

Here's my new knitting bag - really enjoyed making this one. Made with Sirdar Calico yarns which i had in my stash.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

janwalla said:


> I havent started this yet either, full of good intentions though! Ill have to convert the pattern into english I think your single crochet is english Double crochet and your double crochet is the english treble? Is the HDC called the same or is it half tr? HTR Ive looked on conversion sites for clarification but Im just getting confused.This is how Ive converted the pattern is this right?
> 
> http://crochet.about.com/od/conversioncharts/a/termtranslate.htm


----------



## Mjean

I've almost finished my first bag - there will definitely be more. It turned out wider than i expected, but i decided it will.be a perfect size for my yarn projects, or for carrying my books to and from the library. The next one will be narrower.

My biggest problem, who would believe, was trying to figure out how to do the straps. My reading of the instructions led me to believe it should be one strap in the round just like the bag, but as i began to do that, it seemed much too bulky. So i frogged it and tried a single layer, back and forth. Then i wasn't sure that would be strong enough, so i went back to doing it in the round with fewer stitches. I still didn't like it, so i've gone back to a single back and forth. I've also realized there have to be two straps, one on each side for balance since its so wide.

I'll try to send a picture when i finish. As i said it was great fun anticipating what it would end up looking like.

*Designer here*: I didn't care for the double thickness strap either, so I did single crochet on one thickness - and widened the strap at the base of the handle to give more width to where it is attached. It works okay. but next time I am going to make two separate sides and crochet a crab stitch to put them together and see how that works. Shirley


----------



## prismaticr

Oh Wow... Sorry all I have been tired up with life Offline these past few days.... Thanks Designer for jumping in...

To those doing the Conversion to British English, Yes! The conversions posted here are correct... 

And 
Since this is a stashbuster, do any patter you like!

And to those who posted pictures~ WOW, and DOUBLE WOW!!!!!

Now If I could only get my red and white one done...


----------



## nanma esther

i have 1 crochet,but not finished want to line it make pockets ect. have number 2 on the hook about 4" done on side, this one is planed,they are so simple,i've been going to make a bag for ever,but it took this cal to get me srated, thanks so much for the push,now i'm trying to make 1 for all my grown-up neices and maybe dils too for Christmas


----------



## phoenix knitter

Oh no  . I am most of the way through my bag and have just realised that as I crochet, I have the INSIDE of the bag facing me!! Does that mean the outside of my bag is the BACK (ie wrong side) of my crochet?

*DESIGNER HERE*: It means it might look slightly different but that is what these bags are about.- I have done that before. 
I certainly wouldn't start over.

You could turn the bag inside out, but I wouldn't --
Actually, I think it might look quite nice and it would give a nice variety in the appearance of the bag. It is easy to do when you are crocheting in the round. I would either continue as is, or just continue to the side of the bag and 
then start Back ON THE OUTSIDE by turning the bag around and in the opposite direction and carry on- when you get back to that spot where you turned it around, do a slip stitch into the first turning stitch. You would then continue crocheting on the outside.

The backs and fronts are slightly different but as I said, it will add to the variety. Good luck -- I wouldn't worry about it.

Designer


----------



## rpuhrmann

lol After reading phoenix knitter's post, I went back to look at mine, and I'm wondering, were we suppose to turn the bottom over so the outside was facing us? My bag bottom does look like the inside is facing outwards. Darn! With my arthritis, I am NOT frogging it! lol

Roberta



phoenix knitter said:


> Oh no  . I am most of the way through my bag and have just realised that as I crochet, I have the INSIDE of the bag facing me!! Does that mean the outside of my bag is the BACK (ie wrong side) of my crochet?
> 
> *DESIGNER HERE*: It means it might look slightly different but that is what these bags are about.- I have done that before.
> I certainly wouldn't start over.
> 
> You could turn the bag inside out, but I wouldn't --
> Actually, I think it might look quite nice and it would give a nice variety in the appearance of the bag. It is easy to do when you are crocheting in the round. I would either continue as is, or just continue to the side of the bag and
> then start Back ON THE OUTSIDE by turning the bag around and in the opposite direction and carry one - when you get back to that spot where you turned it around, do a slip stitch into the first turning stitch. You would then continue crocheting on the outside.
> 
> The backs and fronts are slightly different but as I said, it will add to the variety. Good luck -- I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Designer


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies, Rachel is pretty tied up today so I doubt she will drop by until possibly tomorrow. I do really think that it is not a problem. No one will ever know unless you tell them. Ask me how I know.

as far as the the stitches being inside out are concerned-- you can say, we wanted different effects throughout the bag- this works well, doesn't it? if someone notices, (by the way, I doubt any one will).

With these types of projects we are *FREE-*- we don't have to worry about 
specific stitches as all the bags are different and all are beautiful, *none are wrong, all are right*! Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

How can you tell the right side from the wrong side? Mine kind of looks the same on both sides. I must be doing something wrong. I am very new at crocheting other than the chain stitch. It took awhile but I finally figured out the HDC. I am not sure I am conecting right at the end of the row but thought I would plug along with the SC,HDC and DC. I will concentrate on the joins on the next bag. BTW this one is awfully big, like wide with 60 chains. I am going to make the next one smaller. This one will hold lots of yarn. Also is anyone lining theirs? I am thinking of doing it to my bags with pockets. Any ideas as to how to go about lining this bag?

*Designer here* There is very little difference - hardly enough to worry about. Not to worry Judy. you will know it is the 'right' side if you are knitting around the outside of the bag rather than knitting on the inside of the bag. It shows a bit more with some stitches but with sc's and hdc's which we are working with, there is hardly any difference.


----------



## Tita

Have started my bag and I've joined the varigated yarn to the bottom, completed the rd of sc and now ready to begin rd of HDC. Am I supposed to ch 1 or 2 before I begin the rd of HDC? Or do I just continue on until its time to change back to a solid color? I guess seeing a video of how to do a HDC helped to confuse me alittle. So far I'm loving how my bag looks in spite of the fact that I had to frog the bottom in my first attempt.

*ANSWER* you can do it by rows the way your mention, or you can just do it in the round, which is the way Rachel did hers.

I do it that way too. it is also a good way to change colors. if you check out my 2nd bag you can see where I blocks of different colors -- I carry the first color at the back of the row and crochet it into the next crochet along the bag until I want to change colors, then take the one I was carrying and start crocheting with it, covering the previous color as I stitch along.

no cutting and works well. Designer

By doing it in rows, you will find that the change in color doesn't show so much, BUT it is a lot more work so I would just keep on crocheting around -- changing the stitch or colors at one end or the other. At least that is how I do it.

Another thing I always do, to save having ends sticking out - is carry the cut ends along the row and crochet OVER the cut yarn holding the extra yarn along the top at the inside of the bag. If there is a tail end and the end which happens when you start a new color, I cut them different lengths. I have done it this way for years and the yarn has never pulled out, or shown.


----------



## prismaticr

Oh my... I am so sorry all... Things off line have been a bit crazy and this next week is setting up to be more crazy...

OK -SO Crochet in the round, there is no real wrong side to the work.. the inside stitches are a bit different, but NOT WRONG! That said, when you start the bag and crochet around the starting chaining to form the bottom, You always have the outside facing you....

As for the crochet in the round versus rows... the big difference is that you do not chain up with 'in the round'. HOWEVER, this is a stash buster, and for all you beginners... do what ever feels natural!

We will start the beginners crochet basics workshop after the new year... I may open the thread in Dec.. and feed you all some idea stitches... but NO WORRIES!!!!

AS I tell all my students... hold on to your hats here... this is brain altering advice.....

* THERE ARE NO MISTAKES IN YOUR YARN WORK!!!!! ONLY DESIGN ELEMENTS *

Liners - an awesome idea... old pillow cases (because they are already seems on 3 sides... ) or old t-shirts, make great liners and are also easy to wash... If your yarn is easy wash (like acrylic) then sew in the liner across the top and tack it to the bottom. IF your bag is not an easy wash yarn, Tack in your liner at the top, or use fasteners, like buttons, snaps, or even Velcro, to make it easy to remove for cleaning... I have done all of these options depending on the desired outcome...

Shirley, you are the best... and thank you for helping out here... as for your afghan... hhmmmm.. why not? Stash bust away!


----------



## Designer1234

Rachel-- we are in this together, all the way (Rachel has agreed to help me and has been such a help to me) -- she is our technical guru who can answer problems about downloading etc. which is not something i am good at. She has become a dear friend. We are on the same page so we help each other. 

Actually I have had so much fun on this topic and I love to crochet so I am not 
doing anything I don't love to do. 

Stashbuster afghan -- here we come! 

Maybe we should have a whole series of Stashbuster items. hmmmm.


----------



## jmai5421

Rachel I will be anxious to start your crochet class but probably not until Jan. Dec is so hectic and we are going to AZ to be with our grandchildren for Christmas(perfect place for winter visits).
I guess I goofed because I did connect with a slip stitch and chain up before adding the next color. I am anxious to post a picture so I can get some good critiques for the next one. This is my first try with crochet and a crochet pattern or directions. I am about half way done. I want it to look like a square or rectangle and the bottom is very long. The next one will be shorter and maybe the gift wrapping for my sister's homemade gifts. we always use resuable wrapping ideas. Remember Shirley I have two of them.


----------



## Mjean

I have made dog beds from stash pieces just like you would do a magic ball or the stash buster bag; even do them in the round so there's a little cushion to them. I especially get to use up that "where-the-h-did-that-come-from" yarn!?! "what-was-i-thinking?" yarn. That yarn i'm never going to use for anything else.  If the dog tears them up - and she has frequently gotten her leash hook caught in a stitch and pulled a hole, i don't care! And when they begin to look ragged, i throw them in the trash, or frog them and do a new one. 

I like the idea of stashbuster items.


----------



## Kateydid

Everyone's bag looks great so here is mine. I've enjoyed seeing all the different styles and colors.


----------



## Designer1234

I LOVE IT! I like your colors and I like the flap. good job. I will put it with the stashbuster parade bags unless you already have. such a nice bag! . each of them are so different,.


----------



## Yarn Happy

I love the flap idea, now I really have to do another one.


----------



## jmai5421

I love the flap. How did you do it? Directions for someone who is very new to crocheting? This is my first attempt at crocheting other than a chain stitch. I am half way through my very large stash bag and discovered more stitches than I had a few rows ago. This is my first attempt at crocheting with a pattern.


----------



## AverilC

Love this bag, your colours are gorgeous and the flap is a great idea. The grey trim around and up the handle make it look a lot more than a stashbuster.


----------



## rpuhrmann

So, if we always have the outside of the bag facing us as we crochet, and all my stitches around are coming up towards me, am I suppose to turn it right side out when I'm finished? hahaha I've been crocheting for years, but only flat things, so this bag is "busting" my brain! lol
Roberta



prismaticr said:


> Oh my... I am so sorry all... Things off line have been a bit crazy and this next week is setting up to be more crazy...
> 
> OK -SO Crochet in the round, there is no real wrong side to the work.. the inside stitches are a bit different, but NOT WRONG! That said, when you start the bag and crochet around the starting chaining to form the bottom, You always have the outside facing you....
> 
> As for the crochet in the round versus rows... the big difference is that you do not chain up with 'in the round'. HOWEVER, this is a stash buster, and for all you beginners... do what ever feels natural!
> 
> We will start the beginners crochet basics workshop after the new year... I may open the thread in Dec.. and feed you all some idea stitches... but NO WORRIES!!!!
> 
> AS I tell all my students... hold on to your hats here... this is brain altering advice.....
> 
> * THERE ARE NO MISTAKES IN YOUR YARN WORK!!!!! ONLY DESIGN ELEMENTS *
> 
> Liners - an awesome idea... old pillow cases (because they are already seems on 3 sides... ) or old t-shirts, make great liners and are also easy to wash... If your yarn is easy wash (like acrylic) then sew in the liner across the top and tack it to the bottom. IF your bag is not an easy wash yarn, Tack in your liner at the top, or use fasteners, like buttons, snaps, or even Velcro, to make it easy to remove for cleaning... I have done all of these options depending on the desired outcome...
> 
> Shirley, you are the best... and thank you for helping out here... as for your afghan... hhmmmm.. why not? Stash bust away!


----------



## Kateydid

Thank you all for the nice comments on my bag. 

I'm not very good at explaining directions. For the flap, jmai, I just stopped going around and decided how wide I wanted the flap to be and then crocheted back and forth until it flipped over and covered about half of the front.


----------



## prismaticr

Roberta - Since you are familiar with flat crochet, think of your work in the round as always having the "front' side facing you.... Really with crochet, the back or wrong side of the stitch splits the bottom to legs of every stitch across 2 stitches of the row below. So it just gives it a different look....

Jmai and ALL  *For a Flap.....*

When you reach the top row of the bag body, complete the final round, then simply switch to flat crochet and work in rows back and forth until you have reached your desired flap length. To keep the work in pattern chain 1 at the beginning of a sc row, and ch 2 for HDC and DC rows. This will keep all your stitches the right height and keep your edges clean.

For a final touch, you can SC around the edges of the flap or like Designers Bag, Crab stitch the edge for a decorative finished touch!


----------



## prismaticr

carol12 said:


> Is there a pattern for this but knitted?


This workshop is specifically for this crocheted version of the bag. That said, I have seen several convert it to knit and since it is a stashbuster, I am sure you can convert and knit away......

BUT

THink about learning to crochet... every knitter needs to use a crochet hook sometime and this would just expand your skill set!

I, by the way, do both and more....


----------



## Mjean

DONE!

Will make another smaller one. this is a perfect bag for my yarn projects.

Designer here: this is great - I am glad you have enjoyed the workshop. If you make another one - let me know and I will post a picture in the parade if you wish, or if you can, post one yourself. Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Designer1234

Parade addresses on pictures. Check out all the 'Parades from our workshops)

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117

#5 -Coat of many colors Sweaters.
Sweaters: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121117-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

I just finished another bag for my sister in Ottawa. I think she will like the colors.


----------



## prismaticr

Hey ALL, the size of this bag IS designed to carry your various yarn projects... I believe somewhere back in the beginning I mentioned the length similar to that of a FULL SKEIN of yarn placed laying down, and you can stack 3! Well at least I can... and I am talking like Red Heart super saver skeins.

Better visual?


----------



## rpuhrmann

LOL I only chained 48, and I can still fit 3 super saver skeins in it! I'm almost finished!! I have to go to the yarn market to find a special color of purple. This is for my oldest daughter. Then, I'm making one of mostly blue colors for my younger daughter. I do add a few other colors in too.
Are they suppose to be a little flimsy? I'm using all w.w. yarns, but a couple were Caron; it's the Red Heart that is flimsy though! lol Go figure!

Roberta



prismaticr said:


> Hey ALL, the size of this bag IS designed to carry your various yarn projects... I believe somewhere back in the beginning I mentioned the length similar to that of a FULL SKEIN of yarn placed laying down, and you can stack 3! Well at least I can... and I am talking like Red Heart super saver skeins.
> 
> Better visual?


ANSWER --DESIGNER HERE: I used a smaller hook for my second one as I crochet quite loosely. It is still good but the second one is tighter and a bit more sturdy. I have no problem with the first one, but it is a bit softer bag. You might want to try a size smaller hook if you want it a bit firmer.


----------



## jmai5421

rpuhrmann said:


> LOL I only chained 48, and I can still fit 3 super saver skeins in it! I'm almost finished!! I have to go to the yarn market to find a special color of purple. This is for my oldest daughter. Then, I'm making one of mostly blue colors for my younger daughter. I do add a few other colors in too.
> Are they suppose to be a little flimsy? I'm using all w.w. yarns, but a couple were Caron; it's the Red Heart that is flimsy though! lol Go figure!
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ALL, the size of this bag IS designed to carry your various yarn projects... I believe somewhere back in the beginning I mentioned the length similar to that of a FULL SKEIN of yarn placed laying down, and you can stack 3! Well at least I can... and I am talking like Red Heart super saver skeins.
> 
> Better visual?
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER --DESIGNER HERE: I used a smaller hook for my second one as I crochet quite loosely. It is still good but the second one is tighter and a bit more sturdy. I have no problem with the first one, but it is a bit softer bag. You might want to try a size smaller hook if you want it a bit firmer.
Click to expand...

Thanks Designer. That is a good idea. I am almost done with my first one and intend to make the next one smaller. I will also go down a size in crochet hooks, just to see. These are fun. But it is still a learning experience for me, Mine is a bit misshapen because I must have picked up a few stitches and then decreased somehow because now it looks right. Someone said to put a marker at the starting stitch so you know which one to crochet into. Any ideas or tips?


----------



## janwalla

Wow all of those bags are lovely!! you must all be super fast crocheters Im still ploughing away on mine The patterns gone out of the window I keep forgetting which row im on, some of my variegated yarns have been thicker than others, have pulled some out, have changed size of hook and done less stitches per row but its ended up a bit bumpy and im only half way through and have run out of different yarns, so only heavens know what it will turn out like! lol :lol: :lol: 
Going to do a bit more tonight. I think mine has turned out to be a super sized one, Is it normal to have in excess of 200 stitches around?


----------



## Designer1234

I think you must be increasing without realizing it. but I would go ahead and finish it - because you can always use a large bag. 

If you want to draw in the top a bit, you could use a smaller hook, and put a drawstring in like one of the other girls did. You could do a row of hdc - skip one, hdc skip one and then next row sc or hdc in the previous stitches as well as the space - this will give you a row of spaces for a cord.


----------



## janwalla

I dont think I am decreasing cos its the same width all the way up the sides, I am crocheting with mostly DK weight yarn. Maybe that is thinner than your worsted weight? anyway im going to have a huge bag suitable for my huge stash!! lol

answer: yes dk is thinner than worsted. sounds as if it is going to be great. 

I am going to try one using a variety of thicknesses from 'thinner than sport to chunky and see what I can come up with. might not work but we will see. Don't forget to post a picture of your bag and I will also put it in the Parade of Stashbuster bags when you do. Designer.


----------



## janwalla

I put mine to one side as I was getting fed up with the way it looked. I dont like the last of the multi bit i used, the colours just didnt go together properly. I wish there was a way to just cut out the offending piece and attach the top back on again. Any idea's advice? Or will i just have to undo the last 25- 30 rows.
Sorry to be such a pain!

---
I really don't see how it could be that bad. are you doing a multi colored bag? if so, just about everthing can go. I guess if it really bothers you you will have to pull out the colors. I usually find that even though I might not like parts of a project that much, it usually works out especially if you are mixing lots of colors. I hope you don't give up. check out the parade of bags and you might be able to see what I mean. 

(link is in a previous post).


----------



## Designer1234

HI EVERYONE -- *WE WILL BE CLOSING THE STASHBUSTER BAG WORKSHOP ON 
NOVEMBER 15*. We won't be taking any new students as of today. So please try to finish up your bags. if you are not finished when the workshop is closed, prismaticr will be available to help if you need to contact her. thanks everyone.

This has been a wonderful workshop and I hope you have enjoyed it as much as Rachel and I have.

I hope you will check out the workshops planned in the New year and will join in on one or two of them Rachel will also be teaching a basic crochet workshop in the new year. Designer


----------



## AverilC

Thanks so much Shirley and Rachel. Although I have not been able to even think about starting the bag I do plan to have a go after New Year. I am so pleased that you are keeping the instructions in the workshop so that I can revisit. I have enjoyed these posts and am looking forward to making this bag later.


----------



## nanma esther

i've made 3, no photos


----------



## prismaticr

Hey, No worries, this workshop will remain here. I will answer PM's if you have questions... And this bag is so easy to make, just bust that stash when you can...


----------



## Designer1234

Just let Rachel know and she will put it here - also put any future bags from this workshop in the Parade of stashbuster bags -- in pictures. the link is with the other parade links on this topic.


----------



## jmai5421

My bag and my first crochet project. You can tell where I ended up with too many stitches by the orange color. There is a bow in the bag. I am not through with the handle. It needs to be 4x as long to go down under the bag up and arouond and down again so I have a handle on both sides and the bottom of the bag is strengthened by the handle. My crocheting is waaaaaayyyy slower than my knitting. Anyway here it is mistakes and all. It is very large so will hold a big knitting project. I like it and will make more after the crochet class and more practice.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> My bag and my first crochet project. You can tell where I ended up with too many stitches by the orange color. There is a bow in the bag. I am not through with the handle. It needs to be 4x as long to go down under the bag up and arouond and down again so I have a handle on both sides and the bottom of the bag is strengthened by the handle. My crocheting is waaaaaayyyy slower than my knitting. Anyway here it is mistakes and all. It is very large so will hold a big knitting project. I like it and will make more after the crochet class and more practice.


It looks great -- with this type of project you don't see any mistakes. As Rachel said it is a design plan! great job Judy. You have done so much for our workshop by joining all the classes and showing your work. I will be putting this one with the parade and I CONGRATULATE YOU. You hang in there and finish, and that is so good. I would just carry on with the crochet. start another one and go for it. Rachel will have a great basic class in the new year but I don't think you should necessarily give up on your bags until then. I love it. Shirley


----------



## prismaticr

Judy,
Here, Here!!! I agree with Shirley! You are an awesome trooper! This bag is perfect just as it is. At least YOU posted a picture, I still havent. I was working on a bag along with the rest of you during the course. The bag part came out nice, the strap, not so much. Ripped it twice and now I have put all the parts in the bag, and am putting it away. I will post a pict of what I did, but I just am not happy with how things turned out. Ya know that is why we call them WIP's! One day i will finish it. And either use it or give it away. 

Mean time I have other holiday stuff to work on. 

THAT SAID.... with crochet, just like with Knit, when in doubt, COUNT! Then those "extra" stitches just dont happen... OR you can decrease the next row to 'hide them away'.. AND As my motto of Yarn work states.....

There are NO mistakes, only design elements!

Happy Yarn. Happy me!

DESIGNER HERE: THANKS RACHEL FOR THIS GREAT WORKSHOP! see you in the New year when you teach basic crochet! looking forward to it! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Here is AverilC's lovely bag-- it is also shown on the parade of bags. 

I like the way you did the handles averil.


----------



## Designer1234

here is jmai's beautiful stashbuster bag. isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

